# answering machine



## rwillmsen

É Gravador de Mensagens ou qualquer coisa assim? Eu costumo dizer Voicemail, só que aqui falo da máquina, e não do serviço...


----------



## araceli

Olá

answering machine é contestador automático


----------



## rwillmsen

É engraçado, pk em Espanhol diz-se contestadora automática, mas em Português não se diz contestar mas sim responder!


----------



## araceli

Sim, é raro...
O achei em Google.com.br
E também num velho dicionário português:
Contestar: contestar; impugnar; responder; cuestionar; altercar
Sei não...


----------



## araceli

Vc sabe muito português, hein?
Procure no Google.pt e vai encontrar também essas palavras, boa noite.


----------



## araceli

Ah! Comprimente ao seu "primo"...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Secretária eletrônica.

 Aquela que diz: "Para enviar uma reclamação, tecle 1; para enviar um elogio, tecle 2; para sair comigo, tecle 3 e boa sorte!" He He He!


----------



## araceli

hahaha
ou secretária automata?
Odéio essas coisinhas...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

@ araceli: Nem secretária autômata nem secretária automática. -- Veja a resposta mais abaixo.


----------



## araceli

Já vi, obrigada.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Olá
> 
> answering machine é contestador automático


Oi Araceli, no Brasil NÃO se usa contestador automático. O correto é mesmo *secretária eletrônica*, como disse o Marcio. 

Vou verificar como é em Portugal.

Lems
_________________________________________________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## rwillmsen

Vc vai a Portugal para saber isso? Es muito amável!


----------



## Lems

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> Vc vai a Portugal para saber isso? Es muito amável!


Recém chegado de Portugal... ainda sob efeito do jet lag...   

A conclusão é que em Portugal answering machine é chamada, pasmem: *secretaria electrónica*!   

Aracelli, o Google.pt trouxe “contestador automático” mas em artigos em espanhol...   

Abraços

Lems
___________________________________________
O sol nasceu para todos.... a sombra só para alguns!


----------



## araceli

Boa tarde Lems:
Como se diz o "receptor de memsagens".
Aquele que vc está numa casa de família?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> Vc vai a Portugal para saber isso? Es muito amável!


Por "Vou verificar como é em Portugal" quis Lems dizer que checaria, através de uma máquina de busca ("motor de busca" em Pt), o termo correspondente utilizado pelos portugueses, sem que, para isso, se veja obrigada a viajar ou tenha que se deslocar para Portugal, bagagem e tudo.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Boa tarde Lems:
> Como se diz o "receptor de mensagens".
> Aquele que vc está numa casa de família?


Não sei do que você está falando, Araceli. Pode explicar melhor?

Lems
_____________________________________________________________________________________
A roupa faz o homem. Pessoas nuas têm pouca ou nenhuma influência sobre a sociedade. Mark Twain


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Lems said:
			
		

> Não sei do que você está falando, Araceli. Pode explicar melhor?


Parece-me que araceli se refere à nossa "secretária eletrônica", que também grava, toca e recepciona mensagens.


----------



## mjscott

En los EEUU, usan "voicemail" para los mensajes que otras dejan en la grabadora. La secretaria automática es la voz que dice, para portugués, imprima número dos, etc.


----------



## araceli

Oi gente:
É isso o que eu quero saber, talvez seja em português "respondedor de chamadas"?    

 C.A.LL (Contestación Automática de Llamadas)
El contestador automático de Telecom    


Es el Servicio de Telecom que le permite 
recibir todas las llamadas, aún cuando esté utilizando el teléfono, o no pueda atenderlo. En estos casos el sistema invitará a quien lo llame a dejar un mensaje, que será almacenado en su casilla de mensajes, de donde usted podrá recuperarlo cuando lo desee.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi gente:
> É isso o que eu quero saber, talvez seja em português "respondedor de chamadas"?
> 
> C.A.LL (Contestación Automática de Llamadas)
> El contestador automático de Telecom
> 
> 
> Es el Servicio de Telecom que le permite
> recibir todas las llamadas, aún cuando esté utilizando el teléfono, o no pueda atenderlo. En estos casos el sistema invitará a quien lo llame a dejar un mensaje, que será almacenado en su casilla de mensajes, de donde usted podrá recuperarlo cuando lo desee.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Permite escuchar, guardar y/o borrar cada mensaje.



Acho que cada prestadora de serviços telefônicos tem um nome. A Telefonica daqui de São Paulo chama simplesmente de Caixa Postal e está implementando um serviço aprimorado chamado Secretária Digital. 
Veja aqui http://info.babylon.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?layout=sr_new.html&cat=20&sort=&nc=2&n=10 
e aqui  http://www.telefonica.com.br/internas/casa.shtml

Lems
______________________________
Mesa limpa é sinal de mente doente...


----------



## araceli

Oi Lems:
Sim, de fato atua como uma caixa postal (buzón aqui).
Também não estou de acordo como se chama aqui na Argentina, porque não responde as mensagens, somente as guarda.
Obrigada e por favor corrija meus erros.
Tchau


----------



## Fluteroo

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Secretária eletrônica.
> 
> Aquela que diz: "Para enviar uma reclamação, tecle 1; para enviar um elogio, tecle 2; para sair comigo, tecle 3 e boa sorte!" He He He!



Ora bem, para os que não somos brasileiros e temos que ligar para lá, cómo são as instrucões, o nome destas teclas da telefonia moderna # e * ?já tive que aprendé-las em francês e espanhol...


----------



## Macunaíma

Fluteroo said:


> Ora bem, para os que não somos brasileiros e temos que ligar para lá, cómo são as instrucões, o nome destas teclas da telefonia moderna # e * ?já tive que aprendé-las em francês e espanhol...


 
Sustenido (#) e asterisco (*), porém # é popularmente conhecido como "jogo da velha" no Brasil, porque tem o mesmo formato de um jogo com esse nome. Muita gente nem sabe que # se chama sustenido, e mesmo quem sabe diz logo jogo da velha quando não está a fim de explicar.


----------



## Nanon

Fluteroo said:


> Ora bem, para os que não somos brasileiros e temos que ligar para lá, cómo são as instrucões, o nome destas teclas da telefonia moderna # e * ?já tive que aprendé-las em francês e espanhol...



Boa idéia... que tal abrir uma lista com esses #{[@&§!!!  nomes de teclas e símbolos em "Other languages"?...


----------



## bhagavan dasa

> A conclusão é que em Portugal answering machine é chamada, pasmem: *secretaria electrónica*!


 
Lems, secret*a*ria electrónica é uma coisa, secret*á*ria electrónica é outra.

Depois que verifiquei que pude constatar sua irônia, pois fiquei, a princípio, realmente pasmado, pensando: "Enquanto no Brasil temos apenas uma secretária robô para atender o telefone, em portugal eles têm uma secretaria inteira".


----------



## maralto

Em Portugal, diz-se *atendedor de chamadas! *sem dúvida alguma! ou, ainda, voicemail...


----------



## MOC

E já agora o # e * são cardinal e asterisco respectivamente.


----------



## Fluteroo

MOC said:


> E já agora o # e * são cardinal e asterisco respectivamente.


   A ver, que algun rioplatense nos aclare si las telefónicas usan las mismas palabras que en España, porque la riqueza y diversidad del idioma ya me marea. Bien digamos que en inglés son # Hash y * star y contaré que las pasé negras cuando me tocó oir las instrucciones en francés= À la fin de vôtre message, appuyez le ( Dièse #)Pour rétourner au menu principal, appuyez ( l' étoile *)


----------



## Nanon

Vai uma aspirina virtual para o Fluteroo : eu já abri a lista em Other languages. O Benvindo e o Out já contribuiram (obrigada!).
Fluteroo, lamento ter chegado tarde...
Beijos!


----------



## Vanda

E como ela foi "totally" egoísta e não nos avisou,  aqui está o link para o tópico.


----------



## Sumx

answering machine


----------



## Portvcale

maralto said:


> Em Portugal, diz-se *atendedor de chamadas! *sem dúvida alguma! ou, ainda, voicemail...


Confirmo. Ou, mais completo, "atendedor automático de chamadas".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Secretária eletrônica.
> 
> Aquela que diz: "Para enviar uma reclamação, tecle 1; para enviar um elogio, tecle 2; para sair comigo, tecle 3 e boa sorte!" He He He!



Já ouvi a expressão URA (Unidade de Resposta Audível), que é um aparelho muito usado um Centrais de atendimento, aqui no Brasil.


----------

